# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Fritzbox Anruferanzeige mit kdialog

## Bunkerwolf

Dieses Skript überwacht die Fritzbox an Port 1012 und signalisiert per kdialog
die Nummer / oder wenn er den Namen bei www.dasoertliche.de findet an. 

Für die Nutzung muss die Ausgabe an Port 1012 der Fritzbox mit der Tastenfolge #96*5* am Telefon aktiviert werden ( Mindestens Version xx.03.99 noetig )

Das Skript nutzt das Tool POST um Daten aus dem Internet abzufragen.
Hierfür muss das Paket liblwp-protocol-http-socketunix-perl installiert sein.

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

ciao 

-bunkerwolf-

----------


## Masta Pete

Funktioniert hier bei mir auf einer FritzBox 7170 mit Firmware 29.04.06 sehr gut. Weiß nur vielleicht jemand, ob es sowas wie www.dasoertliche.de auch für österreichische Nummern?

Ansonsten wirklich gute Arbeit. Evtl könnte man das ja mit dem zweiten Post hier aus dem Forum kombinieren.

lg
pete

----------


## mathisdt

Unter http://zephyrsoftware.sf.net/?q=fritzbox/callmon2 gibt's ein Perl-Programm mit Anleitung, welches per DS-MOD das Polling umgehen kann. Es sitzt im Hintergrund auf Deinem PC und *wird von der Fritz!Box bei eingehenden Anrufen benachrichtigt* (und zeigt Dir dann per Dialog die Nummer bzw. den Namen an)! Diese Herangehensweise finde ich persönlich etwas besser, und man kann sogar noch mehr damit anstellen (z.B. per Mausklick Anrufer ins Telefonbuch eintragen, sodass man in Zukunft den Namen gezeigt bekommt)...

Gruß,
Mathis

----------


## Bunkerwolf

> Unter http://zephyrsoftware.sf.net/?q=fritzbox/callmon2 gibt's ein Perl-Programm mit Anleitung, welches per DS-MOD das Polling umgehen kann. Es sitzt im Hintergrund auf Deinem PC und *wird von der Fritz!Box bei eingehenden Anrufen benachrichtigt* (und zeigt Dir dann per Dialog die Nummer bzw. den Namen an)! Diese Herangehensweise finde ich persönlich etwas besser, und man kann sogar noch mehr damit anstellen (z.B. per Mausklick Anrufer ins Telefonbuch eintragen, sodass man in Zukunft den Namen gezeigt bekommt)...
> 
> Gruß,
> Mathis


Dafür ist aber eine Modifikation der Anlage notwendig, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Natürlich ist eine passive Statusabfrage besser als ein aktives polling, da muss ich dir recht geben. Mir ist aber keine andere alternative eingefallen.
Ich schau mal ob ich das demnächst ausprobieren kann ...

----------


## mathisdt

> Dafür ist aber eine Modifikation der Anlage notwendig, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Das siehst Du richtig, aber es lohnt sich! Mit dem DS-MOD kannst Du nicht nur den Callmonitor auf die Fritz!Box laden, sondern auch noch einen SSH-Server und diverse andere Nützlichkeiten: Schaust Du hier!

Mathis

----------


## bloodknight

Script funzt prima, danke!

Gnome-user ersetzen einfach _kdialog_ durch _zenity_:



```
zenity --info --text="INCOMING CALL...
```

----------


## WaTcHmE

wenn er nichts findet ... wird dann (wenn vorhanden) die Nummer angezeigt?

----------


## mathisdt

Ja, zuerst wird das Telefonbuch durchsucht, und wenn dort keine Übereinstimmung gefunden wird, zeigt das Skript die Nummer des Anrufers an (sogar mit Vorwahl-Ortsnamen ergänzt).

----------


## WaTcHmE

hm... funktioniert bei mir nicht...
Daten:FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7141 	Firmware-Version 40.04.68
sidux auf AMD64 mit KDE4.2


```
watchme@Sidux64:~$ nmap 192.168.100.1|grep 1012
1012/tcp open  unknown
```

variablen:
FRITZ="192.168.100.1"
OWNNUMBER="1234567" (Telefonnummer OHNE Vorwahl, landeskennung und allem)





> Das siehst Du richtig, aber es lohnt sich! Mit dem DS-MOD kannst Du nicht nur den Callmonitor auf die Fritz!Box laden, sondern auch noch einen SSH-Server und diverse andere Nützlichkeiten: Schaust Du hier!
> Mathis


falsch .. koenntest du vielleicht haben, WENN deine Box genug speicherplatz bereithaelt.
Der Mod fuer die 7141 ist derartig bloede, dass wenn man _nichts_ auswaehlt, das Image immernoch zu gross ist. Irgendwas stimmt da ganz grundlegend nicht... IMHO

----------


## tomekk228

Ich nutz für sowas einfach Ninja lite oder ekiga  :Smilie:

----------


## WaTcHmE

gut.. wie kriege ich ekiga dazu, dass er mir aus 'das ortliche' eine Nummer raussucht und dafuer den Namen anzeigt, aber ich das gespraech NICHT ueber ekiga annehmen muss...? vor allem wenn mein analoger Anschluss angerufen wird.......

----------

